# volunteering at Casa de los Angeles



## joanande (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello All, This is my first post. I have visited Oaxaca twice in the last few years and REALLY loved it. I think I would like to live in Mexico some day. However, for the time being I will have to be satisfied with an occasional visit. I am interested in volunteering at Casa de los Angeles for 1-3 months. This would allow me to experience a bit of life in San Miguel de Allende. Does anyone know anything about the organization/chances of my being accepted as a volunteer? Joanie


----------



## Marishka (Feb 1, 2009)

joanande said:


> Hello All, This is my first post. I have visited Oaxaca twice in the last few years and REALLY loved it. I think I would like to live in Mexico some day. However, for the time being I will have to be satisfied with an occasional visit. I am interested in volunteering at Casa de los Angeles for 1-3 months. This would allow me to experience a bit of life in San Miguel de Allende. Does anyone know anything about the organization/chances of my being accepted as a volunteer? Joanie


According to their website, they have volunteer openings for anytime during 2013. They list the email address for their Volunteer Coordinator for those who want to discuss planning a trip there to volunteer. Why not contact her?

Casa de los Angeles


----------



## joanande (Apr 1, 2013)

I sent them an email about 1 month ago and got no reply. I thought that their website may not be up to date or that maybe they are just overwhelmed with responses. I resent that email today, but was wondering if anyone had ever heard of them or had any experience with them...or was aware of any other opportunity to spend some time in San Miguel without spending a fortune on food and lodging. Also, I have worked in the Social Service area for many years and think I would enjoy the work that I would be doing at the orphanage.


----------



## Marishka (Feb 1, 2009)

joanande said:


> I sent them an email about 1 month ago and got no reply. I thought that their website may not be up to date or that maybe they are just overwhelmed with responses. I resent that email today, but was wondering if anyone had ever heard of them or had any experience with them...or was aware of any other opportunity to spend some time in San Miguel without spending a fortune on food and lodging. Also, I have worked in the Social Service area for many years and think I would enjoy the work that I would be doing at the orphanage.


If they don't answer the email that you sent today, you could try calling one of the phone numbers listed on their website.

I know a way you could contact other volunteers, and also have the email address for another Volunteer Coordinator, but I'm not allowed to post that information here on the board. I'd be glad to send it to you in a private message, but I believe you have to make a total of 5 posts on the forum to be able to receive PMs.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Marishka said:


> If they don't answer the email that you sent today, you could try calling one of the phone numbers listed on their website.
> 
> I know a way you could contact other volunteers, and also have the email address for another Volunteer Coordinator, but I'm not allowed to post that information here on the board. I'd be glad to send it to you in a private message, but I believe you have to make a total of 5 posts to the forum to be able to receive PMs.


That's correct, Marishka, so joanande has 3 more to go.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

joanande said:


> I sent them an email about 1 month ago and got no reply. I thought that their website may not be up to date or that maybe they are just overwhelmed with responses. I resent that email today, but was wondering if anyone had ever heard of them or had any experience with them...or was aware of any other opportunity to spend some time in San Miguel without spending a fortune on food and lodging. Also, I have worked in the Social Service area for many years and think I would enjoy the work that I would be doing at the orphanage.


I came to Mexico with the Peace Corps. They covered my food and lodging for my first two years here. They are not in San Miguel de Allende as far as I know, however.


----------



## joanande (Apr 1, 2013)

Marishka, Please forward that info. to me when I achieve 5+ posts. Are you aware of any small, basic (not too basic) lodging in San Miguel that I could rent for a few months.
TundraGreen, I read your story about going to Mexico with the Peace Corp in another thread. I am going to look into it. Do you have any other ideas about ways for me to get there?


----------



## Marishka (Feb 1, 2009)

joanande said:


> Marishka, Please forward that info. to me when I achieve 5+ posts. Are you aware of any small, basic (not too basic) lodging in San Miguel that I could rent for a few months.


You didn't mention what you wanted to pay, but there are tons of short-term rentals available in San Miguel from "basic" to luxury--rooms, apartments, casitas, houses. You'll have a harder time finding one if you go during high season. There are always people looking for roommates, too. You'll see lots of rental listings in the forum I'll share with you by pm. You can always find listings in the San Miguel newspaper _Atención_, too. The ones listed on vacation rental websites are pricier.

I wouldn't rent anything sight unseen, though. I'm sure the Volunteer Coordinator can steer you to some temporary lodging that won't break your budget, and then you can find something suitable for however many months you want to stay.

I may not notice when you get to 5 posts, so when you get there just click on my name on this post and you'll see a drop-down menu. Click on "Send a private message to Marishka," send me a pm, and I'll write you back with the info.


----------



## joanande (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks Marishka! Sorry that my reply took so long. I made a spur of the moment trip to Nuevo Progresso and went shopping. I spent a total of $12.00 on 4 little, ceramic sun faces and a Mariachi CD. It was fun! I would rather work (volunteer) while I'm there, but I'm really trying to explore all avenues. I am between jobs right now and would like to just go and get a feel for how it would be to live there. The Social Service job market in Louisiana is horrible! There are many very qualified people who are unemployed due to the extreme, human services budget cutting by our governor. I am among them. Added to that, the fact that I am 61 and all of my work experience lies in that area has made my job search very challenging. So ...anyway...now seemed like a good time to check out something that I have been thinking about for a long time. When I get to 5 posts, I will remind you that you can forward info to me.


----------



## Marishka (Feb 1, 2009)

I see you're on post #4, Joanie. For your fifth post, why don't you write about your trips to Oaxaca? That's a city I'd certainly love to visit, so I'd enjoy reading about your experiences there. You could either start a thread of your own, or post on an existing Oaxaca thread. Just a suggestion, of course!


----------



## joanande (Apr 1, 2013)

Marishka, I would love to share some of my Oaxaca impressions/experiences. I will look for a thread...tomorrow...I'm still exhausted from my 20 hour drive to and back from the border! Joanie


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joanande said:


> Marishka, I would love to share some of my Oaxaca impressions/experiences. I will look for a thread...tomorrow...I'm still exhausted from my 20 hour drive to and back from the border! Joanie


Oaxaca is one of my favorite cities in Mexico. I would love to hear about your experiences there. And you don't need to look for a thread tomorrow; feel free to start a new one.


----------



## joanande (Apr 1, 2013)

Isla, O.K.,I will start my own thread. Just out of curiosity...It seems that many people love Oaxaca, but that not very many Americans live there. Do you have any idea why?


----------

